# Oberon Design



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

First off let me say I have no commercial interest in this company and have never had one of their leather products in my hands. That being said, I'd like to share their reply to an email I sent to them regarding any plans they have for a Kindle cover. I first heard about them in a post on either the Amazon Forum or Mobileread Forum. Their basic site is http://www.oberondesign.com

You will see why I am interested in a cover from them when you see their existing portfolio and notebook cover designs. Here is their reply to my email asking for information on a possible Kindle cover design.

Dear Will, thanks for all your valuable comments. I wish we'd had them
before we designed our initial cover. We have incorporated most of your
requests in our first design but we did not put access holes in the back for
charging purposes. We have the following elements:
Very secure hold, cover bends back easily, high quality wool felt screen
protector, screen padding, etc. This is our first attempt (under pressure)
and I'm sure that the Kindle community will have feedback for us. We're a
very small company that likes to present high quality, well designed
products. We received an avalanche of requests for the cover during our
busiest time of the year. We've responded as quickly as we could and hope
that what we've made will satisfy most requirements. We will be posting
pictures of our cover online on our site in the next two weeks and we also
plan to create an Amazon store for shoppers to visit. I've added you to our
Kindle cover announcement list. More soon!

Don Tucker
Customer Service
[email protected]

n the spirit of not pushing commercial products on this Forum, you are now on your own with this. I'm looking forward to what they come up with and am on their announcement list, I guess.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm really excited to see what they've come up with.  I think their butterfly journal is just beautiful.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for that info, Cush. I am really looking forward to seeing their cover, too.

L


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Please announce it here when you hear the Oberon cover is ready for purchase.  I have been saving my pennies for one of their covers.  I'm partial to the Hokusai wave.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

can't wait to see them - hope they're not too heavy!


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

IfI hear anything about the new cover I'l post it.

*will* the cush


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I spoke to them a few days ago (yes an actual live person who runs the company)

I was told the designs should be up the first week of Nov at the latest and for sale around the second week of Nov.. there is more then one design but he did not elaborate.. I was also told the covers would go for around 100.00.. again that is ball park, it is my understanding that there will be a few.

When I see it I will be glad to give you all a shout out


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> covers would go for around 100.00


Yowch!  I love the work they do, so I might still pick one up if they manage to do it up right.... I hope the next Kindle will be the same form factor so it fits as well.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I plan to ask oberon directly when they reopen, but was wondering if anyone else had asked them.

Can they or do they (if requested)  personalize (like a name) on the cover or inside the cover?

Millicent


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Millicent.. I doubt it considering the way the cover is done.. I just don't think they have this ability.. however it never hurts to ask.. when you call them.. or email them.. ask for Don.. he would the person who can answer this and explain why it can't be done or if he is able.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I emailed Oberon over their break and got a reply yesterday from Don. 
I was requesting info on ithe Sun Face journal cover and if they would do it for the Kindle, 
Don's reply was that a survey would be posted on their site in the next couple of weeks and to please go and vote for what you
would like.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> Can they or do they (if requested) personalize (like a name) on the cover or inside the cover? Millicent


You could add something like this: http://search.franklinplanner.com/?q=Nameplate&x=31&y=5&sp_sr=rank They have both a brushed nickel and a brushed brass personalized nameplate for planners.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooooo, Mona, good find. So affordable too.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't tried them, but someone else on another forum posted about the nameplates and I remembered them!


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,

I was looking at the oberon covers today even though I have already ordered the tree of life cover.  I was looking at the small journal design and if it had been available for kindle I would have ordered the running horse design.  I like the way the design goes from the back to the front of the cover.  Can't wait to get my cover.  I just hope that I get my kindle before I get it.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I would like to think, that one day we would be able to choose any design, for our kindles!


----------

